# Das Anglers TopShop Formel1 Gewinnspiel



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

Was die Formel 1 mit Angeln zu tun hat??
Gar nix natürlich
Aber mit Anglern!!!

Denn viele Angler interessieren sich auch für die Formel 1. Und es heisst ja auch (unter anderem deswegen) nicht „Angel“- sondern „Angler“board. Weil ja das Leben nicht nur aus Angeln besteht. 
Ich hasse zwar den Ausdruck „Sportangler“, aber für das neu geschaffene Forum im Board finde ich den Titel „Angler – Sport – Forum“ durchaus angemessen (PS: Hat sich geändert, wird „Gewinnspiel/Preisausschreibenforum“ heissen, sobald Dok das online gestellt hat, wird auch dieser Thread dahin verschoben).

Denn ob es sich um Formel 1 oder Fussball dreht, um Bundesliga, Europa- oder Weltmeisterschaften, Olympiade im Sommer oder Winter: An vielen Beiträgen zu diesen Themen im Laberforum sieht man das grosse Interesse der Angler daran. 

Und um den Anglerboardmitgliedern dafür eine „Spielwiese zu geben, haben wir das Angler – Sport – Forum (Namensänderung s.o.) geschaffen. Hier werden Partner und Sponsoren Spiele rund um die verschiedensten Sportevents anbieten, jeweils aktuell wenn die Ereignisse gerade laufen. Und damit wieder der nähere Bezug zum Angeln hergestellt wird, wird der jeweilige Pate für das entsprechende Ereignis auch Preise dafür stiften. Und zwar Preise unserer Partner und Sponsoren aus der Angelbranche.

Den Anfang macht Anglers – TopShop mit der Formel 1. 
Holger Jensen, den ja viele auch gerade persönlich beim grossen Norgeevent in Berlin kennen lernen konnten, hat die Patenschaft für das Formel1 – Spiel übernommen und wird für jedes Rennen einen Preis stiften. Und vor jedem Rennen werden wir dazu eine zu beantwortende Frage stellen. Wer die Frage richtig beantwortet, bekommt den Preis. Wenn niemand richtig antwortet, wird der Preis unter allen im Thread mitmachenden Boardies verlost werden. Haben mehrere Member die Frage richtig beantwortet, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost.

Selbstverständlich könnt Ihr in den jeweiligen Threads nicht nur die Frage beantworten, sondern auch erklären warum Ihr Euch so entschieden habt, falsche Spuren legen, Gerüchte streuen oder diskutieren: Also rund um den Event alles diskutieren.

Die Frage für das erste Rennen ist ganz einfach:
Nennt die ersten drei beim Zieleinlauf des ersten Rennens.

Einfach im Thread posten. Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
Magazin@anglerboard.de 
schicken, dann wird umgehend der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, wird der Preis unter allen Teilnehmern verlost.

Und der Preis für die Eröffnung ist heiss: Holger vom Anglers – TopShop spendet dafür folgende Angelrute: YAD Springhill Spin 3m, WG 20-60g

Also haltet Euch ran mit Euren Tipps. Denn jeweils vor dem Rennen wird der Thread geschlossen. Wer dann zu spät kam, den bestraft das Leben. Ihr könnt Euren Tipp auch „nachbessern“, es gilt immer der letzte Tipp. 
Viel Spass beim tippen, diskutieren und viel Glück beim Gewinnen wünscht Euch Euer Anglerboard – Team

PS: Wer von unseren Sponsoren/Partnern für weitere Sportereignisse die Patenschaft übernehmen möchte, einfach unter marketing@anglerboard.de Kontakt aufnehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

Ach ja, mein Tipp:
1.: Schuhmacher, Ferrari
2.: Schuhmacher BMW
3.: Barichello, Ferrari

Weil die Roten so schöne Autos bauen)


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. Februar 2004)

Moin moin Thomas,

schon ganz gut. Ich tippe wie folgt:

01. R. Schumacher - BMW-Williams
02. M. Schumacher - Ferrari 
03. R. Barrichello - Ferrari

Kommt aber sicherlich wieder ganz anders. 
:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Februar 2004)

Na das ist mal ne geile Geschichte. Ich bin begeistert und tippe mal:
1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Raikoenen
3. P. Montoya
4. R. Barichello
5. J. Schneider


----------



## fuerst_sven (29. Februar 2004)

1. Raikönen Mercedes
2.M.Schumacher Ferrari
3.R.Schumacher BMW


----------



## wolle (29. Februar 2004)

@ Thomas
ich möchte das selbe wie du tippen

1) M. Schumacher
2) R. Schumacher
3) R. Barrichello


----------



## Albatros (29. Februar 2004)

feine Sache das, echt ne gute Idee die man doch auch gleich unterstützen sollte:q Also los

1. C. Matta
2. O. Panis
3. J. Button
4.    Albatros

ne quatsch, so gehts aus

1. M.Schumacher
2. P.Montoya
3. R.Schumacher


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

Geile Idee!!! 
Mein Wunscheinlauf wäre:
1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Schumacher
3. Montoya

Da Wünsche ja manchmal in Erfüllung gehen, wird dies auch mein Tip.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## MichaelB (29. Februar 2004)

Moin,

geile Sache! #6 

1) Michael Schumacher
2) Ralf Schumacher
3) Fernando Alonso

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

Ich könnte ja schon wieder drauf wetten, dass das wegen irgendwas (Unfälle, Regen oder weiss der Teufel) wieder ganz anders ausgeht als wir alle denken


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2004)

Ausserdem: Meint Tipp ist natürlich eher Wunschergebnis)
Bis jetzt scheinen ja die BMW ganz schön schnell zu sein.
Vielleicht haut sich aber der Montoya ja wieder selber raus?


----------



## harley (1. März 2004)

1. M.Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Fisichella 

Das wär doch was für den start ....

harley


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2004)

Sind ja leider noch so viele Unbekannte drin. Renault, Toyota, Sauber etc. keiner weiss wie weit die sind.


----------



## mot67 (1. März 2004)

schöne idee 

1. montoya
2. rolex ralle
3. schummel schumi


----------



## Mac Gill (1. März 2004)

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) Fernando Alonso
3.) Kimi Raikkönnen


----------



## Paeda (1. März 2004)

1.) Montoya
2.) M.Schumacher
3.) Barrichello


----------



## UlliT1964 (1. März 2004)

Die magische Glaskugel sagt mir folgendes Ergebnis voraus:

1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Räikkönen
3. F. Alonso

Und wehe, das ist falsch ... dann klatsch ich das blöde Ding an die Wand :q

Petri
Ulli


----------



## rudi.r (1. März 2004)

Gute Idee!!!
1. M.Schumacher
2. P.Montoya
3. R.Schumacher


----------



## duck_68 (1. März 2004)

Mein Tipp sieht so aus:

1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Räikkönen
3. R. Barrichello

Gruß Martin


----------



## ralle (1. März 2004)

1. Räikkönen
2. M.Schumacher
3. Montoya


----------



## Jirko (1. März 2004)

1. m. schumacher - ferrari
2. montoya - bmw
3. räikkönen - mercedes

...so soll es sein #h


----------



## TomK (1. März 2004)

1. R. Schumacher - BMW
2. Montoya - BMW
3. M. Schumacher - Ferrari


----------



## Oldenburger (1. März 2004)

1. M.Schumacher
2. Räikkönen
3. Montoya


----------



## Baramundi (1. März 2004)

Mein Tip:

1. Rubens Barichelo
2. Ralf Schumacher
3. Kimi Raikkönen

Meine Prognosen: 
- Montoya schießt beim Start den Michael raus
- Flavio Briatore stellt Jeanette Biedermann als Klum-Nachfolgerin vor

Bara


----------



## Case (1. März 2004)

M. Schumacher
K. Raikönen
R. Schuhmacher

Weil Villeneuve nicht mehr mitfährt.!

Case


----------



## Kunze (1. März 2004)

Hallo!

Eine tolle Idee. :m 

Der Zieleinlauf ist wie folgt: 

1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Räikkönen
3. R. Barrichello.

Na da bin ich mal gespannt und stell mir den Wecker... #h


----------



## Supporter (1. März 2004)

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. J.Trulli


----------



## Kalle25 (1. März 2004)

1. Montoya
2. Raikkönen
3. Barrichello


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. März 2004)

Na dann mein Tip zum Zieleinlauf.

1.M.Schuhmacher
2.Montoya
3.Räikkönen

Wenn ich mitfahren würde dann wäre natürlch der Zieleinlauf etwas verschoben.Würde natürlch vor meinem Namensvetter im Ziel sein.:q :q :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (1. März 2004)

Tolle Idee #6

Mein Tipp:
M.Schumacher
K.Raikkönen
J.P.Montoya


----------



## Nick_A (2. März 2004)

Klasse Aktion !!! #6 #6 #6

Dann tippe ich doch auch mal mit:

1. Juan Pablo Montoya 
2. Fernando Alonso 
3. Michael Schumacher

Ich denke mal, dass Renault dieses Jahr mächtig abräumen wird! 

Bis wann dürfen denn Tips abgegeben werden....letzte Tips nach oder vor dem Qualifying? 

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## wolle (2. März 2004)

ich dachte nach dem rennen :q :q :q 
ne mal im ernst,Thomas gib doch mal einen tag und die uhrzeit
bekannt bis wann man seinen tip denn abgaben darf.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2004)

Auf jeden Fall werde ich den Thread hier am Freitag abend schliessen, bis dahin solltet Ihr fürs erste Rennen getippt haben.
Fürs näxte Rennen wird dann wieder ein neuer Thread aufgemacht.


----------



## Killerwels (2. März 2004)

M. Schumacher
K. Räikkönen
P. Montoya


----------



## ollidi (2. März 2004)

R. Schumacher
M. Schumacher
Motoya


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2004)

Die Zahl der Favoriten scheint ja eher klein zu sein. Die Tipps mischen die Favoriten aber wenigstens schön durch)
Bin langsam schon gespannt, was da nun wirklich rauskommt.


----------



## PetriHelix (2. März 2004)

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barichello
3. P. Montoya


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2004)

So, wie angekündigt wurde dasThema jetzt ins neu geschaffene Preisausschreibenforum verschoben)


----------



## C.K. (2. März 2004)

1. K. Raikoenen
2. R. Schumacher
3. M. Schumacher


----------



## Dancer1230 (2. März 2004)

1.P Motoya  2.M Schumacher  3.R Schumacher


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2004)

Denkt dran:  Tippen ist nur noch bis Freitag abend)
Dann wird der Thread hier geschlossen, und nach dem 1. Rennen wird der nächste Thread fürs nächste Rennen aufgemacht


----------



## FlorryB (3. März 2004)

Super Sache! Ich tippe mal:
1.  K. Räikkönen
2.  P. Montoya
3.  M. Schumacher


----------



## ThorstenECN (3. März 2004)

Ich sage mal:
1. M. Schumacher Ferrari
2. R. Schumacher BMW
3. Raikönen Schlechtcedes (Taxi)


----------



## rudlinger (4. März 2004)

Okay,
M.Schumacher fliegt i der ersten Kurve raus, da Ralf wieder mal die Bremse nicht findet. Montoya bekommt in der 18 Runde einen Motorschaden. BMW konnte noch nie vernünftige bauen. Alonso gewinnt!!!
So wird es werden, glaubt mir


----------



## Franky (4. März 2004)

1. M. Schumacher
2. F. Alonso
3. R. Barichello

Ma sehn, wie's ausgeht! Ich bin hoffentlich Sonntag auffer Ostsee - ist mir wichtiger.... :q


----------



## Peter1 (4. März 2004)

1)  M. Schumacher
2)  R. Barichello
3)  P. Montoya

alldieweil der Ralf müd iss von seiner Dingsbums
( sagt der Coach )


----------



## Istvan (4. März 2004)

1. P. Montoya
2. R. Schuhmacher
3. M. Schuhmacher

Die Strecke ist geil ...

Istvan


----------



## JosiHH (4. März 2004)

Baramundi hat ja sooo recht. jedenfalls was Schumi, Montoya und Flavio angeht. 

Das Rennen hat folgenden Ausgang. Ganz klar:

1. Alonso
2. der kleine Schumi mit dem kurzen Kinn und dicken Backen
3. Trulli (der kurz vor Schluß am geplazten Motor von Raikkönen) vorbeizieht.

Und hier noch der Ausgang des Startunfalls. Montoya senst Schumi I in die Seite, der bricht sich den Unterkiefer und fällt 3-4 Rennen aus. Montoya wird wegen Götterbelästigung gesperrt und hört beleidigt auf. Sattt dessen baut er lieber Canabis in Columbien an.

Nach dem Rennen:
Coulthard und Button werden von Flavio beim Fummeln erwischt. Das hatte der noch nicht und läßt Janette B. im Stich. Tja, und die kommt wieder bei mit angekrochen. Aber ich hab ja n großes Herz.
Noch fragen???
Ach Ja, Nikki Lauda wird Weltmeister, da er den Platz von Montoya besetzt.

Übrigens. Meine Tipps für Olympia in Athen stehen auch schon fest. Fällt aus mangels fertiger Sportstätten.

Josi


----------



## Andreas 25 (4. März 2004)

Also gut!

Ich denkemal:

1.: R. Schumacher
2.: M. Schumacher
3.: K. Raikonen

Hoffen tue ich allerdings

1.: R. Schumacher
2.: Montoya
3.: Räikkönen
4.: Alonso
5.: Trulli
.
.
.
und irgendwo ausserhalb der Punkte M. Schumacher.
Aber schaun wir mal. Samstag 03:00 Uhr in der nacht wird wohl die erste erntscheidung getrofen!

Gruß Andreas!!! :s


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. März 2004)

Na dann will ich auch mal.
1. K. Raikonen
2. R. Schumacher
3. R. Barichello


----------



## Nick_A (5. März 2004)

Hi JosiHH #h

nette Geschichte   Wenn das so ablaufen sollte, wirst Du wahrscheinlich zum offiziellen AB-Wahrsager ernannt!  :q


----------



## Fischhunter (5. März 2004)

M. Schuhmacher
R. Schuhmacher 
K.Raikoenen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2004)

Haltet Euch ran mit Euren Tipps: Irgendwann heute Nacht mache ich den Thread dicht, wer bis dahin nicht getippt hat, muss aufs zweite Rennen warten!!


----------



## Laksos (5. März 2004)

1.) Schumacher M.

2.) Barichello

3.) Schumacher R.


----------



## STeVie (5. März 2004)

1. - M. Schumacher
2. - J.P. Montoya
3. - R. Barrichello


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. März 2004)

1. Groß Schummi (Der mit dem Roten Auto)
2. Prügel Monty (Der mit dem blau weißen Auto)
3. Der stille Finne (Der mit dem Silbernen Auto)


----------



## Laggo (5. März 2004)

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Rubens Barichelo
3. Fernando Alonso


Gruß Laggo


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2004)

Nach dem ersten Training scheint ja Ferarri recht schnell zu sein. Noch habt Ihr die Möglichkeit Euren Tipp zu ändern. 
Aber irgendwann heute abend mache ich den Thread dicht, und dann heisst:
Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.


----------



## Dorschjäger (5. März 2004)

Mein Tipp:

1. Michael Schuhmacher

2. P.Montoya

3. Raikkönen


----------



## Supporter (5. März 2004)

Habe gerade nochmal schnell umgebaut:q


----------



## Lachsjaeger (5. März 2004)

Mein Tip:


 1. Michael Schumacher

 2. Rubens Barichello

 3. Jarno Trulli


----------



## fjordbutt (5. März 2004)

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Rubens Barichello
3. Fernando Alonso


----------



## kaptain98 (5. März 2004)

1.Michael Schumacher
2.Trulli
3.Barrichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2004)

So, nun warten wir mal das Rennen ab, ob jemand mit dem Ergebis richtig liegt, denn jetzt schluesse ich den Zhread hier. Am Sonntag oder Montag, je nachdem wie ich dazu kommen, wird dann der Thread fürs nächste Rennen aufgemacht.

Dann wünsche ich allen viel Spass und Spannung beim Rennen.

Herzlichen Dank nochmal an ATS - Holger vom Anglers TopShop für die Patenschaft vom Formel 1 - GEwinnspiel)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

Man sollte es kaum glauben, aber die AB - Member kennen sich nicht nur mit dem Angeln aus:
Es gab sogar gleich 2, die das richtige Ergebnis getippt hatten:
Laggo und Fjordbutt
Da muss Holger dann würfeln, wer den Preis bekommt)


----------

